# Port Huron area cats?



## port_huron_area (Mar 17, 2005)

I was just wondering if any of you have done any good in the port huron area,(wheater it be the st.clair river or the black river) for cat fish (channel cat or flat heads) I am looking forward to trying some cat fish rigging in the area. any info would be apreciated. thanks.
Mike


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Lots of catfish in the area.

May 15th til august is very good.

I caught a 17 lber last Sept even.

Try big minnows or even hot dog slices.

Mid day on lake huron will produce good catches if you fish the dirty water near shore.

PM me for more details if you'd like.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Black river is full of them just use spawn and you will get your limit  .As Kirk said late may and early june just about anywhere in the shallows you can catch them.Alot of people fish and catch them on lighthouse beach also.The canal by burger king where it empties into black river is also a good spot.I have caught some monsters there.I dont eat them but just catch them for fun.Forgot to mention most of these are channel cats.Good Luck


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I was fishing one of Kirks honey holes with him a couple years ago and had a nice channel nail a Baby N on an ultra light rod. Talk about fun.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Kirk, has one of the best honey holes in the State!  Private property access. I use to have the access to it now I'll have to have Kirkto invite me! :lol:


----------



## port_huron_area (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. Cant wait to go catch some. I have a 7ft heavy ocean city rod and a penn 309 peir reel i just bought at the flee market ive been dying to try. Do you think i would do any good at the launch site on water st at night time? Also was wondering if any one knows if blue gills are legal to bait with? thanks


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

I'd head for the upstream areas near Golf Harbor Apts.

Launch near Riverside Drive.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Any fish legally caught and legal to possess can be used as bait.Blue gills make great cat bait, shad are even better.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> I'd head for the upstream areas near Golf Harbor Apts.


I just looked at renting an aprtment there 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

Cats um............ If you like huge cats and like the feel of sand between your toes. I'd give Light House Park a try, it's been about 3 years but I've caught some nice cats there using my river rods with home made rod holders stuck in the sand. Bait half rotten liver on a 2 ot. hook. Nice place to chill on a warm June night, sloppin down some left handed soda's.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I live only a couple of block up from the park. I've been thinking about casting some streamers with the fly rod along the drop off that's there. I had a friend that caught a 16" perch there. I had to do a double take I thought it was a walley. Master angler for her and her first time fishing there! Begginers luck I guesse. 

Has anyone ever caught a cat on a fly rod? What would you use? 8wt big enough?


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Try a 10 foot noodle rod with a medium action spinning reel strung with 4-6lb test line.Thats when catching fish realy begins to get fun.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

WILDCATWICK said:


> Has anyone ever caught a cat on a fly rod? What would you use? 8wt big enough?


I have caught some 10-12# channels on a 10 wt stripping muskie flys. It was fun, but they were certainly outmatched. Now a 6 wt would be a different story.......


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

I have caught cats on a 5-6wt in the clearer upstream strecthes of the black river.

Bottom type flies worked best for me.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> I have caught cats on a 5-6wt in the clearer upstream strecthes of the black river.


Kirk did they purr or meow when they hooked? :tdo12:


----------

